# 1936 rollfast zep rat



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2013)

when i got this it had no fenders,truss rods,chainguard and had been painted many times.i decided to strip the whole thing and clear it.great rider. here is a before and after pic.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 2, 2013)

*Why change the Chain ring?*

Just curious why did you change the chain ring to 1/2" pitch?

jim


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2013)

*Lots of reasons.*

Chain wasted, wheels need to be worked on, I had all these parts laying around doing nothing after I parted out another bike.1/2 drive or skip tooth, it's rides great. I do plan on rebuilding the original wheels over the winter and finding another chain.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2013)

1/2" rides better!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2013)

*I agree*

Everyone loves the skip tooth, and I do too but you're right.1/2 drives are more dependable and more plentiful. When you build a non original bike, why not use what you got!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2013)

1/2" pitch was stock on many deluxe bikes.
Smoother ride and less weight, but there are probably other reasons why it won out over 1", too.
Skiptooth does look cool though!


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 3, 2013)

*Nice Job*

Hey Nice Job! I like the bike.


----------

